# UK Slingshot hunters



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Just seen this and figured you all would be interested

http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2016/11/10/501426378/leprosy-surprise-its-hiding-out-in-british-squirrels?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=2038

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for that Bill. I knew about the armadillos. Had no idea about the British squirrel! Hope it never gets into our squirrel population, I eat them all the time.. we have a really good crop of this year as a matter of fact. Just waiting on a good frost.


----------



## tudor (Apr 27, 2014)

At the moment it is only present in the Red Squirrel population in UK ( which is a protected species here in the UK)

Unfortunately it is just another nail in the poor old Red Squirrels coffin. It has been on the decline here in the Uk for decades (hence it protected status). As it has been under pressure from the more aggressive Grey Squirrel, (an introduced escapee from the U.S) and the squirrel pox, which the Grey Squirrel is a carrier.

The Grey Squirrel is vermin over here, which does billion of pounds worth of damage to the Forestry and amenity tree industry. We shoot them on site in the woods, selling the tails if we can and only occasionally eating them. They mainly become ferret food or tree fertilser.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's interesting, year by year I'm seeing more and more Gray's here. There's anything but healthy looking. Mostly skin and bones. We use them for stew. Never thought about them carrying any thing. I need to do some research. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is tragic news all around ... both for the squirrel population and for hunters.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

